
UI Fabric is evolving into Fluent UI - MikusR
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blogs/ui-fabric-is-evolving-into-fluent-ui/
======
vnchr
A brand name that starts with “Flu” seems risky right now.

